# Start Menu > Control Panel



## RodAttewell (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm on 8.1 and just installed Classic Shell.

When I click Start > Control Panel it goes straight into "All Control Panel Items"

There's an up arrow to get back to the "Control Panel".

I'm sure there was a task bar at the top to make changes to the view but it appears to have gone.

Any suggerstions please?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Right Click on the start button to bring up Classic Shell Settings.

At the top make sure to tick the box next to Show all Settings.

Then click the Main Menu tab and scroll to the bottom. Then tick the box that says Use categories view for control panel.


----------



## RodAttewell (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the fast reply.

I've got to the Main Menu tab, but there's no "Use categories view for control panel"

It's version 4.0.2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You scrolled all the way to the bottom?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Okay, here's another way. To change Control Panel to always open in category view, go to the *Customize Start Menu* tab (first enable All Settings radio button in Classic Start Menu settings). Then locate * ControlPanelItem* in the left column, double click it and from the drop down, change the Command field to *control_panel_categories*.


----------



## RodAttewell (Jul 17, 2008)

I've only got *ControlPanel*in the list, when I change the Command Field by adding categories it then says it can't find it?


----------



## ChrisBedford (Nov 14, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Okay, here's another way. To change Control Panel to always open in category view, go to the *Customize Start Menu* tab (first enable All Settings radio button in Classic Start Menu settings). Then locate * ControlPanelItem* in the left column, double click it and from the drop down, change the Command field to *control_panel_categories*.


Yeah I think this worked in earlier version(s) of ClassicShell, but in 4 if you make this change it triggers an error message.

The first suggestion though (MasterchiefXXX) worked a blast for me though :grin:


----------



## ChrisBedford (Nov 14, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Right Click on the start button to bring up Classic Shell Settings.
> 
> At the top make sure to tick the box next to Show all Settings.
> 
> Then click the Main Menu tab and scroll to the bottom. Then tick the box that says Use categories view for control panel.


Thanks Chief, been looking for that setting for days :dance:. Kept coming across the older edit that just gives an error message.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I know this is old....but I found out a little something on this........

To get this to work....follow Masterchiefxx17 steps....
(click the Main Menu tab and scroll to the bottom. Then tick the box that says Use categories view for control panel) then go to "customize start menu" tab and change "Control panel" from "Display as a menu" to "Display as a link" in the 2nd column. 

Now in classic shell, the latest version, click start button/control panel and control panel will now open in category view.


----------

